# Help with Summer Sausage!



## tymidge (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok so I started and now and trying to finish, I got everything ground up seasoned cured and stuffed. Now it is in my fridge and waiting to go in the smoker. How long do I have before I have to get it in the smoker. It is going to get bitterly cold on me now and mhy smoker sucks when it is really cold so the temps will not stay put. Was hoping I could wait a couple days but any input would be great.

Thanks guys.

Oh by the way I used PS Seasonings Jalapeno Summer Sausage Kit and Cure - I think it was the maple cure.

Smoking them in a Bradley 6 Rack Digital

Or can I freeze them?


----------



## sb59 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've found it's not so much the outside temps as the wind with my elec. You can either build a wind block of some kind or >

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/guide-gear-pop-up-ground-blind?a=1333041

You should be able to leave the stuffed casings in the fridge a day or two with no problems.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 11, 2015)

A couple days in the fridge shouldn't be a huge issue. You might have a bit of shrinkage from loss of moisture, but that's not a huge deal. I wouldn't freeze it now that it's stuffed. 

Can you explain how your smoker sucks in the cold? Can't maintain temps or are they all across the board? If it's more along the lines of it has trouble getting up to maintaining temps, then that's ok. You can still smoke then at a lower temp and just finish in a water bath or the oven inside.


----------



## tyming (Feb 11, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> A couple days in the fridge shouldn't be a huge issue. You might have a bit of shrinkage from loss of moisture, but that's not a huge deal. I wouldn't freeze it now that it's stuffed.
> 
> Can you explain how your smoker sucks in the cold? Can't maintain temps or are they all across the board? If it's more along the lines of it has trouble getting up to maintaining temps, then that's ok. You can still smoke then at a lower temp and just finish in a water bath or the oven inside.


It just doesnt maintain an even temp. It seems to jump all over the board about 20-30 degree swings +/-. But I never thought of just doing the smoke portion and then transferring them to the oven. I will try that this time. 

Oh and by the way I couldn't remember my username and password lastnight for my work email so i quick made a new one. haha


----------



## chef willie (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, you can poach them after several hours of smoke is applied. However, IF your casings are 'pre-stuck' & have the holes, poaching will create a mess IMO. I've done it and had waterlogged meat at the end. If it was sausage you could freeze them as fresh and cook each link as you go to eat them. A couple days in the fridge will cause no harm IMO. Just allow them to warm up to ambient temp b4 trying to get smoke on them. They will sweat a lot if cold going into the smoker. You can always use your oven as well just to get them done. HTH, Willie


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 11, 2015)

I finish mine in the oven all the time. The wind/ -25C temp makes it hard to maintain temps here in the winter, so I usually smoke for a few hours then finish in the oven. Plus it keeps more heat in the house. Just make sure you double check that your oven temp is accurate, and doesn't vary to much during its heating cycle. At 170f on mine it varies between 165-175 :P


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2015)

CDN offroader said:


> I finish mine in the oven all the time. The wind/ -25C temp makes it hard to maintain temps here in the winter, so I usually smoke for a few hours then finish in the oven. Plus it keeps more heat in the house. Just make sure you double check that your oven temp is accurate, and doesn't vary to much during its heating cycle. At 170f on mine it varies between 165-175 :P


What's the it when you put them in the oven and how long does it take to get to the final it? 

My first batch was poached. I would like to try oven next time.


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 11, 2015)

Depends on the sausage type for the IT and cook time, I usually do 2 trays of smoke chips/pellets then into the oven. Seems to be the right amount of smokiness. I like it cause then I can set the alarm on the digital thermometer and go watch tv/ go to sleep depending on the cook.


----------

